# I just need to vent..



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay.. So I was sleeping very freaking good till 7 this morning when I get a knock on my window, I open it to see my friend, and some stranger holding a very cut up and ripped up pitbull, so I go out and see what's wrong, and he tells me he needs me help, by now the thoughts are crossing my mind about how this happened.. Well I go in I get the staple gun, the morphine and the antibiotics, upon close inspection it seems the dogs ears are ripped, well now I'm thinking this idiot either fights his dog, so my blood is starting to boil as I'm hearing the dog whine and yelp as I fix him up, my hands and shirt are covered in blood, and the guy is on the phone, well I over hear him talking about how the dog just lost a fight, I flip, I stop doing what I'm doing and pull my friend aside and rip him a new one for bring this idiot here, we exchange some heated words and I go back to the dog. The owner comes over and I asked him how it happened and he tries to tell me a load of ****, saying one of his males attacked him, so I asked why not bring him to vet then? A vet would be a WHOLE lot better then me fixing him up... Well he then explains he doesn't have the money, so I ask him why he has the dog and it slipped! He fights, and I darn near took his head off, I just can't seem to understand the reason you'd wanna fight any animal, I don't care if you're making money off it or not. Well, after the dog is stiched and stapled to the best I can do I ask who is gonna cover the cost, and he says he will, he takes out a rolled up wad of 100's and 50's, so I then again flip about how he doesn't have the money to pay to take the dog to the vet to get proper care but can pay for me to do it? Ugh, I'm just so irate at the time it just pisses me off to see this kind of idiocy. I just needed to vent before I explode.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's horrible. You should turn him in.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you let him take his dog with him? I would have called Animal control or 911 and stalled til the police got there... Poor puppy. I also hope your not friends with your "friend" anymore...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Man, be _very_ careful. If this guy ends up going down, he may try to drag you down for assisting and vet care without a license and all that. It might almost be better if you report it and don't wait for the trouble to come to you. And the reason he didn't take his dog to a vet is that in at least some places, vets are required to report what they think could be illegal activity.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't really stop him from takin' his dog. I've called AC and told him what happened. I just wanted to get back to bed, so I did what I had to do to make them leave, because if ya'll remember right a few months ago Thor attacked the neighbors dog that was in the process of attack Diesel (before I got rid of him) so I did what I had to do to get the dog fixed and out before the sheriff down the road came home, I will not say what I did was ethical or in my right morals, but I couldn't see the dog suffering like that, I can only hope that what happen has smartned his stupid *butt* up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Man, be _very_ careful. If this guy ends up going down, he may try to drag you down for assisting and vet care without a license and all that. It might almost be better if you report it and don't wait for the trouble to come to you. And the reason he didn't take his dog to a vet is that in at least some places, vets are required to report what they think could be illegal activity.


This is why I will not work on any dogs that I do not own or co-own. The only other way I would stitch up a dog is if it was a good friends dog and someone I completely trust. The practicing without a vet license is serious stuff and if someone complains you can get into a lot of trouble. Sorry that happened and I would have refused to let him take that dog. Just calmly go in the back room with the dog and come back out with my shotgun. D bags like that do not deserve to own animals of any kind.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I know I can get into a lot of trouble, but I couldn't let the dog suffer. He was torn up pretty bad, and covered in blood. I do see where you are coming from (Lisa and Lindsay) but I wasn't going to turn the dog away so he coulda have dropped it off to die, I think he got a good taste of some of the pain his dog was in when I hit him, and the look on his face while the dog was whining and yelping, he looks so terrified, but once again I know it wasn't ethical for me to do what I did, I wasn't doing it for money, I wasn't doing it so he could fight the dog again, I was doing it for the dog, and the dog alone. I should have spoke up and said that'd I'd take the dog till it was in better condition and then upon him coming to pick up him, telling him that the dog ran away, or something along those lines, all I know is that I did what I felt was right and that was helping the DOG. 22 Isn't here.  Shotgun is at my mom's bfs.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You should have punched the guy in the face & kept the dog. What was he going to do, call the cops & tell them what was going on? He was there to avoid the heat.

At least you reported it. And no, you couldn't let the dog suffer. I hope all works out.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> You should have punched the guy in the face & kept the dog. What was he going to do, call the cops & tell them what was going on? He was there to avoid the heat.
> 
> At least you reported it. And no, you couldn't let the dog suffer. I hope all works out.


He did get hit, and I must say I've never hit anyone that hard out of anger before, he was the first and I hope the last (because that really freaking hurt! LOL) but I was so ticked off at the time I wasn't thinking clearly till after it was all done and over with.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I understand why you helped the dog and I hope that you reevaluate your relationship with your "friend" who brought such a person to your house . I would be curious as to why and how he was even associated with such trash. That being said, I want you to look at this site on the horrible truths of dog fighting and then I *implore *you to make sure this low-rent POS is turned in to the authorities ( I know you reported it but I would stay on their case until they investigate further and hopefully arrest). Dog fighting, no matter how big or small, is unspeakably horrid.

Here is a nationwide list of numbers where dog fighting can be reported without having to go through AC or the Police 
There are also some states with special places to report too.

I am sorry for what happened to you today! :hug:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know it's frustrating marky, but live and learn. Next time they come a knockin, don't fix the animal. I know it pulls on your heart strings to see a dog suffer, but if he was that bad off he wouldn't have suffered for very long. A real match will have some sort of veterinary care on hand. These dudes are ammetures at best... Reguardless, don't go sticking your nose where it doesn't belong. No one likes a snitch, especially when they know where the snitch lives.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I understand why you helped the dog and I hope that you reevaluate your relationship with your "friend" who brought such a person to your house . I would be curious as to why and how he was even associated with such trash. That being said, I want you to look at this site on the horrible truths of dog fighting and then I *implore *you to make sure this low-rent POS is turned in to the authorities ( I know you reported it but I would stay on their case until they investigate further and hopefully arrest). Dog fighting, no matter how big or small, is unspeakably horrid.
> 
> Here is a nationwide list of numbers where dog fighting can be reported without having to go through AC or the Police
> There are also some states with special places to report too.
> ...


I know all about dog fights, while I was staying in NC, I had the opertunity to watch a few (I didn't condone it) it's not pretty.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I know it's frustrating marky, but live and learn. Next time they come a knockin, don't fix the animal. I know it pulls on your heart strings to see a dog suffer, but if he was that bad off he wouldn't have suffered for very long. A real match will have some sort of veterinary care on hand. These dudes are ammetures at best... Reguardless, don't go sticking your nose where it doesn't belong. No one likes a snitch, especially when they know where the snitch lives.


It did pull, just to hear that dog whining and yelping in pain. He can come around again, there is more where the punch came from, I spoked my mind after the dog was fixed, and a call to my friend where heated words where exchanged. Just because I have the supplies to fix something like this doesn't mean he can bring every friggin low-life around while I waste MY supplies on someone elses dog that has no concern to me.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think I would have tried to keep the dog either, honestly. Although if the dog was that bad off, I might have asked the guy if he would have given the dog to me. Banking on the hope that he was rightfully afraid and now knew that the dog was a "loser." But I personally would not risk myself and all I hold dear to steal someone's fighting dog. It would be too nerve-wracking for me to live in fear of retaliation.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd love for him to come by, I'd love to do to him what he did to that dog, to something that we call "man's best friend" to a breed that lives to please it's owner. But I see where you all are coming from, and I do thank ya'll for takin' time out of your day to read my vent, makes me glad to come here and know that there is people that will listen and give feedback. Gotta love ya'll.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I understand why you did what you did Marky, and I know you're aware of how much trouble you could get in for practicing vet care w/out a license. So, I won't harp on you for it. I just hope that you've broken all ties with your "friend" who brought that scum to your house, and that you'll be wise enough to ask first before fixing up a dog next time.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I know it's frustrating marky, but live and learn. Next time they come a knockin, don't fix the animal. I know it pulls on your heart strings to see a dog suffer, but if he was that bad off he wouldn't have suffered for very long. A real match will have some sort of veterinary care on hand. These dudes are ammetures at best... Reguardless, don't go sticking your nose where it doesn't belong. No one likes a snitch, especially when they know where the snitch lives.


Who cares if a real match would have some vet care there(and what licensed vet in their right mind would bother going to a dog fight and risking losing their license, which btw is harder to get than becoming a regular doctor) , R U F'N kidding me? Dog fighting is illegal and immoral and if you partake or condone of this activity then you should be put to death. And snitch....really? Please, this guy was doing the best he could at 7am, especially after just waking up. I hope no one invites me to a dog fight EVER because there will be bodies hitting the floor and it won't be the dogs!! That's what semi-automatic weapons are for!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

APBTHAUS said:


> Who cares if a real match would have some vet care there(and what licensed vet in their right mind would bother going to a dog fight and risking losing their license, which btw is harder to get than becoming a regular doctor) , R U F'N kidding me? Dog fighting is illegal and immoral and if you partake or condone of this activity then you should be put to death. And snitch....really? Please, this guy was doing the best he could at 7am, especially after just waking up. I hope no one invites me to a dog fight EVER because there will be bodies hitting the floor and it won't be the dogs!! That's what semi-automatic weapons are for!!


I know dog fighting is illegal, i don't partake nor do i associate with anyone who is involved within that realm of these dogs. There are vets who do and will, as well as people who have the same equipment as veterinarians, or primitive vet supplies. Snitching on low lives like these will get you no where except for hurt or dead.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> Who cares if a real match would have some vet care there(and what licensed vet in their right mind would bother going to a dog fight and risking losing their license, which btw is harder to get than becoming a regular doctor) , R U F'N kidding me? Dog fighting is illegal and immoral and if you partake or condone of this activity then you should be put to death. And snitch....really? Please, this guy was doing the best he could at 7am, especially after just waking up. I hope no one invites me to a dog fight EVER because there will be bodies hitting the floor and it won't be the dogs!! That's what semi-automatic weapons are for!!


:rofl: So lets see we let child molesters out of jail, we let crack heads run the streets and you think a dog fighter should be put to death? Good god has PETA been washing your brain? There was no reason to be so harsh on indigo she was right and if you knew the sport you would know that so simmer down son.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> First off don't tell me to simmer down little girl, never once did I mention anything about child molesters and crackheads. I must say that is a TERRIBLE comparison on your part, I really don't know who do you think you are anyway. Here's some information for your narrow mind, I hate PETA!! Really Gamer go back to your lame WOW life and stop talking out your arse. Like I said before vets will get their license stripped if they are caught there. !


LOL ok I didnt say you said something about those people just pointed out that they are not as doomed as animal abusers in PETAs books and seems yours you really think that dog fighters deserve to die? Guess you dont own a pit bull then or do all those guys who made this breed deserve to die too and you think the breed will still be the loyal awesome breed we own today with out them?

I dont care if your uncle is a vet you think people dont know that vets will get their licenses pulled? You think the vets dont? They are still there you made it sound like indigo was crazy for thinking that and I think you need to do some looking into people you go off on here, indigo is a good responsible apbt owner and you just flipped because she stated facts about the sport.

You came frothing at the mouth after indigo for some facts she stated then started to spout about dog fighters deserving to be dead and something about if you were investigated bodies would be hitting the floor and it would not be the dogs. Really? You think you are that big and bad that the sheriffs and AC that come to your house cant take you down? Just owning this breed opens you to investigation these days.



> Dog fighting is illegal and immoral and if you partake or condone of this activity then you should be put to death. And snitch....really? Please, this guy was doing the best he could at 7am, especially after just waking up. I hope no one invites me to a dog fight EVER because there will be bodies hitting the floor and it won't be the dogs!! That's what semi-automatic weapons are for!!


So are you gonna put Indigo or anyone else you "assume" is involved or condoning dog fighting to death with your semi auto weapons?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

{Sings} and another one bites the dust......


----------

